# My little lady



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

havent put a pic of her up for a while


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice pics.
How big is she?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

she is a bit over 2 feet


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Impressive... feeding pics?


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

thanks pam nice pics, lovely bosc how old is she now? and what size tank is she in?
Paul


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats called a bosc...never heard of them be4


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

furious piranha said:


> thats called a bosc...never heard of them be4


Yep i have 2 babies at the mo there bosc monitors can grow between something like 3ft in length some have been known 2 get larger, 1 of mine is lovely but the other out of the pair nasty lil Ba****d always tryin 2 tail whip and bite me oready.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

bosc,,,,? i got a moniter just like yours you shure it aint a savannha moniter?? a little chunky aint she what is she eating for grub?? i feed mine day old chicks i gotta get a feedin pic on here hes a mean motha fooo

if that is a bosc what the differance between them and savannha moniters??


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

they are the same thing


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cueball said:


> bosc,,,,? i got a moniter just like yours you shure it aint a savannha moniter?? a little chunky aint she what is she eating for grub?? i feed mine day old chicks i gotta get a feedin pic on here hes a mean motha fooo
> 
> if that is a bosc what the differance between them and savannha moniters??


bosc's monitor is the same as a savannha, just faster to type









Those pics are right after eating, so she sure is a little plump. If I remember right she is about 2 years old. She is in a 40 gallon breeder. The only feeding pics I have are from when she was young. I can look for them.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I love those guys! I used to have 2. Forget the bearded dragons, I'll take a savana monitor any day.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I like how its just chillin


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that is such a cool lizard, what is needed to keep them, tank size, feeding, lighting, etc







,


----------

